# The Walking Dead 2012 Series



## ZillaMonster

Tonight 2-12-12 at 8/9c on AMC. I can't wait!!!


----------



## acidlittle

Me too, this show is one of the best on TV not just because it's got zombies, but because it's just all around great! Can't wait to see what they throw at em this time!


----------



## survival

Wow, what a great show tonight. First off, people that are recording this, read no further *Spoilers below*

I was figuring that Dale would be the one that shoots Shane in the end. I thought the two men in the bar were going to be new cast, but of course isn't now. lol. I'm assuming that when Lori hit the walker, it will still be alive in the next one. 

One thing to note for "real life". Thats the kind of marauders (the two men in the bar) that would be in real life after shtf.


----------



## acidlittle

Agreed with the marauders. I'm glad that rick finally showed some balls to protect the group. I've read the books and it's quite different.

great episode and can't wait until next sunday night!


----------



## TheoDore

I didn't know this was based off books. Cool. Does it follow the same path?


----------



## acidlittle

It's based off a graphic novel, and not really, it's VERY loosely based on the novel, last season was a lot less, this season is a lot more similar. Check it out, you can get an 1100 page Walking Dead compendium on amazon.com for like 35 bucks? worth it.


----------



## ZillaMonster

I hope Shane actually stay's with the cast, the reason why is because everything will get boring if they kick him out (too many good people not enough bad guys)..... or better yet, put him out on the street for while with the zombies until he behaves and then take him back in.


----------



## acidlittle

Zilla, you haven't read the graphic novel have you?


----------



## survival

HA! AcidLittle gave us a hint!!!! I was thinking that on this last one that Shane and that blondie woman will leave. HA! Thanks for the hint, it actually makes it much more interesting to know!


----------



## Leon

My favorite was the addition of Myrle and Daryl, those chars are too bad ass. When Daryl goes back to get him and finds his cut off hand....

NO! NOOOO! that part was so f'in intense


----------



## acidlittle

My post gives nothing away at all, nobody that hasn't read the books knows what's in store, and my guess is next season (if they follow the books) will be one of the best seasons of television EVER


----------



## RVRodie

I watched this last night and its about time Rick stood up for the group, his wife, son, baby and mainly against shane! He's the leader, the main character! Good for him!!!! ::clapping::


----------



## survival

Sad sad sad sad. Just finished watching the walking dead. Where they were getting ready to shoot the boy. What are your thoughts on this, what would you have done?

Shot him?

Also, it was extremely sad about dale. 

My thoughts are, that thats one of the first times that I saw the group actually sit down and talk about a decision. It might had been done in the background but this was one of the first times I saw it. If they were worrying about weather being cold, then go south. Let the boy out on the way on some sort of timer. I agree with Dale that if they shoot him, then that destroys humanity. They might had well been raiders themselves. Now, before everyone goes on tot say that he was a threat, I agree, but like I said, no one has ever thought about settling down to one place, killing zombies on the way from town to town and eventually if all remaining people would do this, then zero zombies left. 

your thoughts?


----------



## acidlittle

They shouldn't have beaten him up, they saved his life, chances are that if they were thriving quite well, then he would have ditched the other group to be in the more stable/less destructive camp. They showed him compassion, they saved his life where his group left him to die. 99% of people would join the compassionate group. The kid would have been a VALUABLE resource. If he told them the whereabouts of the camp, what their operations are, what their watch rotations are, they could have basically avoided them (being he did end up telling them that they are heavily armed). Not to mention they saved him again at the municipal building when Shane was almost left for dead. The kid should have been put to work in their camp under guard for a few months and finally earning the trust he would become part of the group.

But that wouldn't make for great drama now would it  PS even if you read the books, you did NOT see Dales' demise coming. He lived a lot longer in the books!


----------



## survival

Ok I am a few behind on this, but I watched the one where Shane turned into a zombie. WTF? Was he previous bitten or do they become walkers when they are finally dead?


----------



## acidlittle

When humans die, apparently they come back unless they have had their heads blown away!


----------



## acidlittle

Michonne......YES!


----------



## ROTAC

Just finished watching the 2nd series on fx in the uk great stuff havent seen the G/N a friend has them seeing the last scene forn esp 13 do the charactors become stranger ?


----------



## survival

Ok, last night, walking dead.

SPOILER ALERT BELOW!!!!!!!!!!!

What did you think?


----------



## preppermama

I can't get enough of this show! I'm also in love with Daryl Dixon. LOL. 

Last night's episode was great! You never know which way the plot is going to twist on this show. It kept me on the edge of my seat!


----------



## survival

LOL. its funny because in my home town I hear on the radio all the time at some new opening of a company (rentAcenter, TV store etc) grand opening, and they say "Walking Dead CAST member will be there signing autographs".... so you automatically think its one of the MAIN cast going to be there, and to find out, its some ding dong guy that lives in my area, that was a zombie on that show (.3 of second)!!!! I guess he thinks he's Daryl or something! I guess I should say he's pretty smart though for trying. lol.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

Loved it. I actually teared up when Carl stepped up and did what he had to do. Then again when Rick found out and Carl just stood there zoned out. Before I had a son it wouldn't have bothered me but now, I just loose it with stuff like that. Same with "The Road". I really forced myself to finish it. Good movie but just too close to home.


----------



## preppermama

I didn't cry until Rick lost it. Crocodile tears.


----------



## The_Skippy

If you watched all the way through to the credits you saw a small preview for next week. It looks like Rick completely loses it next week! Should be interesting.


----------



## The_Skippy

Oh, and what's up with those heads from last week?!


----------



## preppermama

The_Skippy said:


> Oh, and what's up with those heads from last week?!


I guess you could say he's got skeletons in his closet, Skippy  I am guessing he knows the heads in the tank somehow. They're his trophies. This guy seems like a control freak and would get off on having former rivals heads in a tank somewhere.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

Oh and what the heck was up with the Gov killing the troops? They would have gone with him and been a great asset to the town. I was pissed when that happened.


----------



## The_Skippy

The more we see of the town the more I notice that the Gov seems to only take in women. And in the 1 scene where you see the town folk out and about it was mostly women.

The heads (at least some) are people/walkers he just met ex: the 2 walkers that came with Andrea and the pilot that was wounded.


----------



## LAWNKILLER

Probly cause all the men were on the wall. But I understand what ya mean.



The_Skippy said:


> The more we see of the town the more I notice that the Gov seems to only take in women. And in the 1 scene where you see the town folk out and about it was mostly women.
> 
> The heads (at least some) are people/walkers he just met ex: the 2 walkers that came with Andrea and the pilot that was wounded.


----------



## preppermama

Ohhh next weeks' episode looks good.






The Walking Dead - Sneak Peek Episode 305 The Walking Dead: Say The Word - AMC


----------



## preppermama

For my birthday I've asked my husband to get me a couple of The Walking Dead comic books. The show seems to follow the original storyline pretty closely at points; although my love, Daryl Dixon, is not in the comic book. He's one of the only characters who has a storyline that's completely original to the TV show.

If you're curious about which way the storyline could be headed check this wikipedia article out. It covers the comic book's storyline in extensive detail: The Walking Dead (comics) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## preppermama

Here is The Walking Dead Compendium One on Amazon: The Walking Dead: Compendium One: Robert Kirkman, Charlie Adlard, Cliff Rathburn, Tony Moore: 9781607060765: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## preppermama

SPOILER ALERT

I just wanted to add - I am wondering if Lori is dead or not. Could Carol have found her and saved her? Remember, they never actually showed Carl shooting her.


----------



## mano3

SPOILER ALERT

A zombie ate her body - yuck!

My questions are: 1) How did the zombie eat all of Lori's bones? 2) Is Carol really dead?


----------



## WoadWarrior

Well... her body was missing... and the zombie was full... And we all made "assumptions". But were they correct?


----------

